# Egg sharing



## Jaime63 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello , don't know really where to start so here goes...lm 32 and my partner is 26 I have four beautiful children from a previous relationship  my partner has no children. I was sterilised 6years ago after I had my youngest child , to cut long story short me and my partner are thinking of egg sharing only thing is my youngest has a condition called W.A.G.R syndrome and didn't know if this would cause a problem for me to egg share? My sons condition is not inherited as me and my previous partner had genetic tests to see if our son had inherited it from either of us but he hadn't they call it sporadic . Any information would be very grateful


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi jaime, you should be able to egg share if it is not inheritable, you have alot of tests to qualify for egg sharing including cystic fybrosis gene test as long as these come back clear you should be ok, there are a few of us egg sharing on the thread egg share cyclers 2010 if you want to post there, one of the girls is a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene and was refused by her original clinic but with some phoning other clinics she has managed to find one that will accept her. good luck with your journey and hope to see you posting over on the egg share thread in the future.


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

hi  jaime63 did not want to read and run... im also 32 and was sterilised after my youngest, im going through egg share now if you need a chat you can inbox me xx


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jaime

I think as it's not inheritable you should be fine but just call the clinics and speak to them, you'll be suprised at how helpful and friendly they are.

Sammy, hi again    appointment at CRM tomorrow and am terrified incase they got it wrong on the phone......time will tell I suppose! Have you got a date yet?

Good luck Jaime xxx


----------

